# 37yo returning to bodybuilding and trt



## jonnybosco (Nov 3, 2016)

I was on TRT for 5 years and I stopped because I got married and wanted to try to have children after 2 years I am now divorced and moved to a different state. I want to get back to TRT and bodybuilding. I cannot find a doctor in Vermont to help any ideas?


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 3, 2016)

Have you started with your primary care doctor?

If you want to get on TRT I assume that you already know you have low T. Show your doctor your lab work or have them run blood work of their own.

Pop for low T and don't let them sweep it under the rug.


Now, if you're looking for something a little more and are willing to pay out of pocket? Try looking specifically for anti-aging clinics in your area.


----------



## automatondan (Nov 3, 2016)

^^^^this exactly^^^^ Just get your blood work done at your annual physical and ask the doc to do a comprehensive hormone pannel on you... Tell them your history of TRT and tell them why you went off, but tell them you feel like crap and want to try it again... (if thats the truth)

Welcome to the UG btw...


----------



## snake (Nov 4, 2016)

iron1 said:


> have you started with your primary care doctor?
> 
> If you want to get on trt i assume that you already know you have low t. Show your doctor your lab work or have them run blood work of their own.
> 
> ...



^^^this^^^


----------

